# Will seeing a counsellor affect adoption process?



## helchris1981 (Oct 6, 2016)

Hi there, myself and my husband are considering adopting a child. I've just seen a specialist at the hospital for treatment for the menopause, and as I've started it young they're offering me counselling. I feel it'd be good for me to speak to someone about it, however I don't want it to affect our chances of adopting. 

Does anyone know if this will be a problem?


----------



## Thepinklady (Apr 16, 2014)

Myself and dh did not take up offers of counselling after infertility treatment or after a child who we were fostering under concurrency went home because counselling was not for  us and we had plenty of other opportunities to process our emotions. However it was something that was actively encouraged by our social worker and I think had we taken part in counselling she would have accepted our readiness to move towards adoption or to continue with concurrency far quicker! In no way would counselling be seen as a negative. It would allow you to demonstrate your readiness to move towards adoption. Whilst counselling was not for us I do very much agree that it is a very effective form of therapy and totally right for others. It would only enhance your applications for adoption.


----------



## Ozzycat (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi Helchris 
I saw a councillor b4 and sometimes during the adoption process and my SW asked if I could get a letter from her stating she believed we were ready to move forward with our adoption journey.
Maybe speak to ur councillor and ask them if they would provide a letter like that if needed.
It was a great resource for me and really helped me process everything,  even now I sometimes go for a top up session X
Good luck with ur journey x


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi helchris


I just wanted to add, i had some counselling last year following my last failed ivf, and we got approved at panel on tuesday!! it didnt affect anything in the slightest, i had to talk about it with our social worker but that was it. xx


----------



## ciacox (May 31, 2013)

I think it would definitely be seen as a positive. My partner saw  a counsellor for support around our infertility. He was asked about this during the process (even at matching!) but I'm sure it went in our favour as people understood that he had been proactive about dealing with his grief. Sws do understand that there is huge grief surrounding infertility. They probably worry more about people who say they're fine and haven't felt sad about it.


----------



## helchris1981 (Oct 6, 2016)

That's great thank you ladies, it makes sense that it's seen as a positive now I think about it as you need to process and move on with infertility news.


----------



## crazyspaniel (Sep 12, 2012)

It's also about being able to ask for help when you need it, often it's difficult to admit when things are not going well and it's vital that adopters can advocate for their children.  Good luck x


----------



## mjnbr82 (Dec 15, 2013)

Does anyone know if taking antidepressants will cause you to be refused as an adopter?


----------



## Tictoc (Aug 20, 2015)

My husband has been on anti depressants for the last 20 years - we have adopted 3 times.

It was hard th first time and he was really grilled about it but he could show he was stable, could deal with stress and knew his triggers and how to combat them. Our two youngest have birth family history of mild depression so it was actual a positive that we had dealt with husbands depression and got through it to a stable and happy life.


----------

